# iPod classic for audible books?



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am looking for a good solution to portable audio books, considering an iPod classic.  I haven't owned a full sized iPod since my third generation iPod (2002? or so).

I currently have most of my audible books on my iPad, a few favs on my phone and iPods nanos.  Is there a better solution than the iPod classic?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not quite sure what the iPod classic is.  I have all my audible books on my iTouch. I listen to audible books during my commute. The iTouch is so easy to throw in my purse, fit on the car console, etc. I love that I can download books from My Library directly to the iTouch, and not have to use iTunes.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The iPod classic will probably have more memory than most other MP3 players, and since you're already using iTunes and have other iThings, it's probably a good choice.  I've got a couple of audiobooks that I picked up free from Tantor recently, and they came as zip files with each chapter a separate file.  I need to get them into iTunes and set them up as playlists.  

Otherwise I know lots of folks suggest getting just an inexpensive mp3 player for audible books.  I have an old 30gb Creative Zen player - I've been thinking maybe I should just use it strictly for my growing collection of audiobooks - may as well use it for something...I was trying to buck the "iThings trend" back when I bought it, but eventually I was assimilated and now we're an all Mac/iThings house.  

But if you were going to buy something just for audiobooks, you might want to look for something more generic (and less expensive) than the iPod classic.  I've seen lots of folks recommend Sansa players for audiobooks.  No experience with them myself, though.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have an iPod Classic that I use for my audio books.  I'm happy with it because I have a LOT of audio books.


----------

